# The D&D Rumours Page



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2002)

Do you look at this page?  Is it useful?  It's nothing new - I just compile stuff reported from the main news page as I receive it.  I've never heard it mentioned or referenced anywhere, so I was just wondering if it actually got used?


http://www.d20reviews.com/dndrumours.htm


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for pointing it out again, I forgot it was even there.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Feb 14, 2002)

Salutations,

I scan it over once in a while, and I appreciate the page.

It would be nice if there was a date somewhere that suggested when it was last  updated and perhaps *'s or some token way to note which items have been updated. 

FD


----------



## A2Z (Feb 14, 2002)

I like it. One of my favorite things about the news page has always been all the collected rumors. I love having them in one place.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 14, 2002)

One of the features I use almost every day. Thumbs up


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 15, 2002)

I enjoy the rumors page, and check it every so often - as often as it's updated, ideally.


----------



## Palcadon (Feb 15, 2002)

*I enjoy it too*

Yes I look at the rumours a lot. One that has really left me in awe and chomping at the bit is all the planned  T.V. and Movie projects based on D&D Worlds and Realms.

Now to figure out how to start my own nasty rumour..........

*Palcadon exits wringing his hands and mumbling to himself.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 15, 2002)

I like it, Morrus, and use it almost everyday!


----------

